# Do basement walls fall under Section R611?



## benny (Mar 28, 2014)

2009 IRC

I'm reviewing a one-story house with a basement. I've used Section R404 and Table R404.1.2(8) to check footing and wall reinforcement. However, I have a "feeling" that there may be some additional anchor bolt and floor blocking requirements somewhere in the code for the floor diaphragm. I've started into Section R611, viewing the basement wall as an exterior wall but the more I get into it the less it seems to apply to a basement wall. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,

Benny


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 29, 2014)

Might be thinking of section R404.1; 2006 edition.

Still notice this requirement on engineered truss drawings now and then.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 29, 2014)

The blocking is usually in the floor system above interior braced walls or sometimes above bearing walls. Basements usually only have extra wall bracing in areas that are out of the ground like a walk out basement on a sloped lot.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 30, 2014)

Below is an excerpt; suggest reading RB149-06/07 in it's entirely;http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Documents/2006-07cycle/FAA/IRC-BE2.pdfReason:''>http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Documents/2006-07cycle/FAA/IRC-BE2.pdfReason:' rel="external nofollow">

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Documents/2006-07cycle/FAA/IRC-BE2.pdfReason:

The provisions for laterally supporting basement walls at the top and bottom in the 2000 & 2003 IRC and were previously in the CABO One and Two Family Dwelling Code for many years. Basement walls constructed in accordance with these provisions have performed successfully with no evidence of code deficiencies. Code change S89-04/05 revised the lateral support provisions based on engineering analysis that indicate the 2003 IRC provisions were unconservative. In the reason statement for the code change, the proponent suggested there have been failures of foundation walls built according to these provisions but no detailed data to substantiate these failures was provided. Absent sufficient technical justification for the change, the IBC Structural Committee correctly took action to recommend its disapproval.

During the challenge process public comments were submitted requesting that code change S89-05 be approved as modified. These challenges again alluded to foundation wall failures but no data to substantiate a deficiency with the existing provisions was offered.

Unfortunately, the challenges to S89-05 were discussed in Detroit very late one evening of the public hearings. With a very small representation of the voting membership present, the action of the IBC Structural Committee was overturned and the foundation provisions revised to include three new tables and additional limitations to be evaluated for applying prescriptive provisions to foundation walls.

This proposed change deletes these new tables and additional limitations placed on foundation walls so that the requirements for constructing foundation walls will be permitted to follow the prescriptive provisions that have been in the national model residential codes and performed successfully for many years.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bad link, please post correction.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 31, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Bad link, please post correction.


Here ya go: Revise as follows: R404.1 Concrete and masonry foundation walls.


----------

